# .308 vs .270 vs .25-06



## huntingguy2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I am going to buy a new rifle soon and i dont know what cal. I know that im geting a bulled barrel. I want a cal. that can shoot far distances and have very high accuracy with little to no drop. I would like to use it for Small game, Big game and varmmit. :sniper: Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

First, there is no caliber that will accomplish everything you ask, adequately. Some are good for small game, some for varmints and some for big game, finding one caliber that does all is similar to chasing rainbows looking for the pot of gold.

Personally, I like the 308, simply because I know it's ballistic capabilities better than any other cartridge.

Calibers meant for big game will take small game, but will likely leave little usable meat. Calibers meant for small game aren't suitable for big game.

And finding a caliber that shoots at long range with little to no drop is the holy grail that we all look for, it ain't there.

The best that one can do is to settle on a caliber that works for the situation that you will most often use it, and then adapt it to the others. That, or get several rifles of varying calibers.

huntin1


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used both the 270 and 308 but not the 25-06 yet hopefully soon. I like both these rounds equaly. If i had to choose just 1 of these it would probobly be the 270 not that the 308 is not a great gun and one wich I've takein many animals with but I'd go 270 because I shot my biggest buck with my rem700 BDL. But there both just as good were the 270 gains you in trajectory the 308 gains you in a lighter rifle with less recoil


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> the 308 gains you in a lighter rifle with less recoil


Assuming relatively equal performance how do you arrive at less recoil with a .308?

If you want a bull barrel and you're buying a factory gun I think that will rule out a .270. Of the 3 you mentioned I think most will agree the .25/06 is the best multi purpose round, but one thing I've learned over the years is there really isn't a huge difference between the standard cartridges. No one will win an argument that includes anything negative about any of your choices


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

It's been my opinion that the 308 has less recoil than the 270 to me the 308 lifts up more and the 270 comes straight back into you it's just the way I feel it may just be me but i've ownd 4 diffrent 308's and 2 270's and got the same result in shooting them I just felt the 270 more. I don't own a 308 anymore but do own a 270 it's still in my opinion of a perfect deer rifle just whatever you choose practice with it cause I had to learn the hard way practice makes perfect. Since I started shooting all my rifles more I make better hits on deer but back when I didn't I has to shoot one poor deer 3 times so now I shoot alot more and have had all 1 shot kills since


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It may be in my head as well, but I sold a 270 and bought a 308, and immediately noticed less recoil with the 308. Again, might have just been in my head.

Either way, recoil between the two should be a non factor because it's not that bad at all for either caliber.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would say recoil in any of these three would be so close, it would be more due to poor rifle fit if you felt one a lot more than another.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I didn't want to burst any bubbles, Bearfan, but since you've let the cat out of the bag :wink:

But Adam, think of it this way. Think back when you were in school and you learned how to get spit wads to go farther. You didn't do it by making smaller spit wads or by blowing harder, you did it by using a smaller tube, right? I couldn't begin to quote the formula to quantify recoil (and I'm NOT talking about _felt _recoil) but suffice it to say the diameter of the bullet base is part of the equation, and just as the spit wads went faster with the same amount of push when you reduced the diameter of the tube, the reverse is true when you increase the diameter of your barrel. But all else being similar, a .308 will not recoil less than a .270.

But you CAN do whatever was done to the .308 to make it feel less with your .270 and acheive the same results, like stock design, rifle weight, recoil pad composition, etc., etc.

As stated above, there simply is no free luch in ballistics. Anything that hits an animal hard enough to do what you want it to is going to hit the shooter proportionately. That's a big reason I lean towards the smaller bullets. 25 caliber bullets kill deer sized critters like lightning but do it with much less recoil than the bigger calibers, with the added benefit of extrememly high sectional densities and ballistic coefficients.

But to the original poster, by all means pick what you want as you can't go wrong with any of the three, but don't be disappointed when you realize a .308 kicks like a .308 should :wink:

Good luck! :beer:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like the original poster needs .22 to learn the fundamentals first.....

Going a big-bore route thinking it will somehow miraculously be accurate is a recipe for a disaster. If you are not a newbie, I apologize, but I see too many of them skipping fundamentals and getting dissapointed in the whole sport because they can't hit what they aim at...

As far as recoil...I don't see why the "recoil thing" even gets mentioned. It's a subjective term. A good muzzle brake can tame the recoil of .308 down to .243 levels if not less. If some think .308 has a recoil then try .338 Lapua Magnum :wink:

Huntingguy, guns are tools and each job requires a certain tool. Think of it as a tool box, you won't have just a screwdriver in it, right? Same thing with guns. Think of a good quality .22lr or .17hmr that will teach you fundamentals and let you shoot small game and varmints. Then .308 for everything else. At least that's the minimum.

But to answer your .308vs.270vs.25-06 question, I'd go with .308 simply because:

1. there are TONS of ammo available for it, including Match grade.
2. long barrel life (5000-8000 rounds)
3. gazillion number of rifles chambered for this caliber
4. better resale value (popularity)

Good luck.

AH


----------



## Seven1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Definately 25-06, flat shooting, hard hitting and as close to an all purpose cartridge you'll find. Chambered in varmint rifles and hunting rifles, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

.308 burns less powder, short action, and does everything the other 2 do in a smaller package. Flat shooting is a non issue as that is very easy to comensate for. And i have a .308 that is why they are the best ever


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd say if you're worried about felt recoil go with a 243, 260 or 308.

KurtR points out some good things with the 308 buring less powder.

Like others have said add weight and recoil will decrease.

For the money you could launch some very nice bullets out of a 260 that would be a bit more flat shooting than the 308, but you still can't beat the barrel life of a 308. :thumb:

xdeano


----------

